# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben

## Sonja

Hallo allemaal,

Twee weken geleden ben ik tijdens het fietsen aangereden door een auto.
Nu heb ik o.a. 3 gekneusde ribben. De huisarts zegt dat er niets tegen te doen is en dat het over moet gaan met rust. Tegen de pijn adviseerde hij me om paracetamol te nemen. Helaas helpt dat helemaal niet.
Zijn er mensen die hetzelfde hebben, of hebben gehad, die me tips kunnen geven om hier zo snel mogelijk vanaf te komen? 
De huisarts zei dat ik er toch wel op moest rekenen dat het zo'n twee maanden kan duren....
Zijn er nog andere pijnstillers, behalve paracetamol, die ik hiervoor in kan nemen? Ik moet er wel bij vertellen dat een pijnstiller nooit zoveel effect heeft bij mij, heb altijd wat 'zwaardere' middelen nodig wil ik er baat bij hebben.
Zoals het nu gaat, is echt heel vervelend. Ik ben tot niets in staat, balen!!!
Ik hoop op wat informatie.
Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes, Sonja.

----------


## Wendy

Je zou eens pijnstillers met de stof acetylsalicylzuur kunnen proberen. 
Deze stof werkt binnen dertig minuten, is koortsverlagend en remt ontstekingen. Enkele voorbeelden hiervan zijn Aspirine, Alka Seltzer en Aspro. Deze kunnen gebruikt worden bij koorts, kiespijn, hoofdpijn, spierpijn, spit, lage rugpijn, menstruatiepijn, pijn bij griep en verkoudheid en reumatische pijn. Het is te krijgen in tabletten, bruistabletten, kauwtabletten, poeders en injecties.

----------


## sarinara

hallo

vorige zondag is er bij lichaamswerk op een workshop iemand op mij "gerold" en ik hoorde zo een "krak" en een duw op mijn longen
vreselijk was dit
het is nu een week later en ik heb heel veel zeer, fotos laten nemen niets gebroken
ik neem aspro 500 mag er zes per dag nemen, maar het probleem is dat ik daar slaperig van ben

het is balen, balen, en ik vrees dat het enige is dat we moeten zoveel als mogelijk ons rustig houden en afwachten

ondertussen ben je je wel heel erg bewust van je lichaam... en besef je weer eens ten volle wat het is om helemaal tip top in orde te zijn...

hou de moed erin
sarinara

----------


## richard74

ook ik heb nu een aantal gekneusde ribben, maar bij mij is het niet door het vallen, maar na een mishandeling, welke afgelopen vrijdag is gebeurt, vrijdag middag na aangifte te hebben gedaan naar de huisarts, die me zei dat het waarschijnlijk over een weekje wel minder pijnlijk zou zijn.
op die vrijdag voelde ik het natuurlijk wel, maar het ging allemaal nog, dus een rustig weekend genomen en maandag gewoon weer begonnne met werken, alleen toen ging het dus wel mis.
voor mijn werk moet ik vaak artikelen tillen, zo ook deze maandag toen ik een paar oude autobanden retour nam bij een klant, ik had het even niet in de gaten, dus met volle vaart tilde ik deze banden op, en voelde toen iets snappen (een soortte van zweepslag, leek het wel) vanaf dat moment was het dus echt mis, ik kreeg bij elke beweging een pijnscheut, bij het terug instappen in de auto, kon ik mijn linkerbeen niet eens fatsoenlijk optillen, want dit deed al pijn, dus ik moest mijn been met mijn armen optillen, bij het autorijden naar de volgende klant ging het ook niet goed,bij iedere bocht deed mijn hele linkerzij pijn, ik heb met veel pijn en moeite de dag afgemaakt, maar bij thuiskomst werd het stees erger (door de rust toestand natuurlijk), ik ging even op de bank liggen om het te ontlasten, maar toen ik naar de wc wilde kon ik dus niet meer omhoog komen, het heeft een kwartier geduurd voordat ik opgestaan was.
heb ook geen goede nachtrust gehad, want ook dat ging niet lekker in bed, ik heb toen dus ook mijn werk de volgende ochtend gebeld en gezegd dat ik niets meer kon (kon niet eens meer uit bed komen) blijf nu in ieder geval tot eind van de week thuis om alles effe goed rust te geven, zie wel weer na het weekend of ik ga werken, maar ben bang dat als ik zo alle verhalen lees, ook op de andere topivs over gekneusde ribben dat dat nog moeilijk gaat worden, ik doe dus vooral zitten werk (koerierdiensten) en veel til werk, ben dus bang dat ik dit niet kan gaan doen, maar heb ook geen zin om zolang thuis te zitten.
wat dat betreft had ik liever gehad dat mijn ribben gebroken waren, al kleven daar natuurlijk ook wel behoorlijk wat nadelen aan

----------


## maxi38

wat erg goed helpt tegen de pijn is diclofenacnatrium, het enige probleem bij mij was dat het als bijwerking had dat ik buikkrampen kreeg(bijwerking!!!)

maar de pijn is wel erg goed onder controle te houden!!!!!

sterkte

----------


## marcrepair

als je een sterk pijnstillendmiddel wil gebruiken,dan kan je CONTRAMAL of
generisch TRAMADOL slikken of opdrinken,bestaat in tabs en in druppels.
Opgelet,want het middel werkt hallucigeen en verslavend,doch efficient!!!

----------


## r0n

Hallo,

12 dagen gelden ben ik op een soort worstel manier opgetild. Ik werd onder me armen beetgepakt en op me kop opgetild. Hierbij hoorde ik iets knakken en kreeg ik een tijdje geen adem meer. 
Het voelde niet lekker, maar het was ook geen vreselijke pijn. Ik heb er nu nog last van, vooral met overeind komen, hikken, hoesten en niezen, maar ook met diep in en uitademen en sommige bewegingen. 
De pijn zit dan vooral in het midden (volgens mij is dat me borstbeen ofzo toch?). 

Ik vroeg me af of ik hiermee naar de dokter zal gaan of maar gewoon nog even afwachten. 
Het probleem is dat zaterdag de eerste voetbaltraining weer begint en ik hier graag mee zou willen doen zonder dat ik het erger maak. 

Wat zouden jullie doen?

Alvast bedankt, 
r0n

O ja, ik heb ook nog de pech dat ik een hoop slijm in me keel heb, dus veel hoest. Zou dit ook daardoor komen of gewoon puur toeval?

----------


## Lady barracuda

Hey hallo,

Op 14 april j.l had ik tijdens mijn training (kickboxing/Free-fighting),`n hele harde nierstoot moeten incasseren.(ik weet `t sowieso `n risicoverhogende sport).Tijdens die dreun,voelde ik `n enorme scherpe pijn. En de pijn hield aan,kon nauwelijks bewegen,hoesten,niezen,opstaan,zitten en slapen op m`n linkerzij was onmogelijk. Na 4 dgn.deed ook ademhalen al pijn. Meldde me uiteindelijk bij de huisarts,die zei voor 99 % ribben gebroken.Foto`s gaven echter geen breuken aan,dus diagnose zwaar gekneusd. Kreeg voor 10 dgn.oxicontin(morfinepreparaat),iets anders zou niet baten volgens `t ziek.huis. En dat had ik reeds eerder al gemerkt,met de nodige pijnstillers.
En jazeker,`t middel werkte,de pijn werd dragelijker.Om verkeerde bewegingen te voorkomen en steun,had ik `n rib fractuurband om. Uiteindelijk na 3 maanden,bemerkte ik genezing. Nu kreeg ik gisteravond opnieuw,3 dreunen vollop dezelfde ribben.(echt balen)! Net 1 maand hersteld en ik ben weer terug bij af. Vanmiddag weer afspraak huisarts,ben niet bepaald benieuwd naar de uitslag,dit kan ook `t einde van m`n jaren lange sportcarriere betekenen,help ben nu al  :Confused:  . Maar ik zal dit keer niet stront eigenwijs zijn en wacht af wat de diagnose maar vooral `t advies zal zijn voor de toekomst. En ik zal dit zeker vandaag jullie laten weten. En voor de anderen die dezelfde klachten herkennen,ga naar een arts!!! 
Groetjes,Lena.

----------


## Lady barracuda

Hoi rOn
allereerst even `n reactie naar jou toe,ik ben zeker geen arts,maar ik kan je wel een advies geven;ga naar je huisarts!! Aangezien ik niet medisch onderlegd of bevoegd ben,mag ik alleen `n vermoeden uitspreken. Stel dat je inderdaad `n kneuzing hebt aan je borstbeen;je zegt zelf al dat je ook pijn hebt met diep in-en uitademen. Let wel ook ik heb erge hoestklachten met slijm(was hoorbaar door m`n huisarts)gehad en nu na `n antibiotica kuur,ervan verlost.Door de hevige pijnen met alles,leg je jezelf beperkingen op om zo min mogelijk pijn te hebben.Dus ook ging ik ongemerkt oppervlakkiger ademhalen,waarschijnlijk als je erop let doe jij `t ook. In dat geval zou het hoesten wat jij ook doet misschien geen toeval zijn,ik liep er in iedergeval `n longontsteking door op! Het enige wat ik je probeer te zeggen;laat niets aan `t toeval over. Een bezoek aan je arts,zou ook voor jou heel verstandig zijn,zeker nog voordat je aanstaande zaterdag je voetbal training wilt gaan doen. 
Ik hoop dat deze tip(en uitleg),je misschien iets meer op de juiste weg helpt,
in elk geval sterkte toegewenst! Hieronder lees je mijn relaas over `t bezoek aan mijn huisarts,van vanmiddag waarover ik eerder vandaag al sprak.
Toi toi toi,gr.Lena.

----------


## Lady barracuda

Hai,ik ben vanmiddag zoals ik in mijn bericht van vanochtend al had gezegd,trouw naar mijn afspraak met m`n huisarts gegaan. En  :EEK!:  jawel hoor opnieuw m`n ribben zwaar gekneusd. Na mijn herstel van 3 maanden,was ik welgeteld al 1 maand volledig pijnvrij. En mijn training (jazeker risicovol),van gisteravond heeft mij weer op punt zero teruggezet.
De enorme nierstoot van gisteren,heeft waar ik al bang voor was,z`n gevolgen gehad.
Nu moet ik tramadol gebruiken.Mijn arts stelde de pleisters nog voor maar nee dat wil ik niet. Jaren geleden ben ik daar wel heel erg ziek van geweest. Maar wat is erger;de kwaal of `t middel? Helaas de pijnen zijn onverdragelijk,zonder medicatie,lukt niets.
En ja ik heb geluk met mijn huisarts,ik kon hem n.l gelukkig advies vragen omtrent m`n sportcarrierre. Meestal zegt `n ieder;tja die beslissing moet je zelf maar bedenken. Maar m`n huisarts weet dat kickboxing/freefighting,me heilig is. En in combinatie met deze gezondheidskwestie,raad hij me toch af,om nog langer wedstrijdtraining te doen en tijdens trainingen geen spargevechten meer te doen. Als ik nu opnieuw hiervan herstel,zal `t niet uitblijven,dat ik weer op mijn ribben geraakt wordt. Ik zal nu ik er goed over nagedacht heb tesamen met `t advies van m`n huisarts,waarschijnlijk kiezen voor priveles waarin alleen op techniek getraind wordt. 
Maja,pffffff eerst weer herstellen en dan maar beslissen. Lijkt mij de juiste beslissing,nietwaar?
Soms lijkt `t alsof je in een hal staat,waar op de ene deur geen toegang staat en de andere geen uitgang.
Maar dat is voor deze survivor,hopelijk maar tijdelijk.
Nou,dat was mijn story en genoeg voor 1 dag :Frown:  
Groetjes Lena.

----------


## r0n

Sterkte Lena,

Bij mij is alles erg meegevallen, eerste training zaterdag er geen extra last van gehad ofzo. Pijn is nu ook al stuk minder dus ik ga ervan uit dat het wel goed komt. Bedankt voor je advies, maar ik kijk het dus nog even aan, want het gaat nu een stuk beter en ik verwacht dus dat het vanzelf over ga.

Mvg Ron

----------


## Katja

om de 6 uur 2 paracetamol en 1 ibuprofen,,

wel echt om de 6 uur zodat je de pijngehalte laag houdt,

----------


## Lady barracuda

Hoi,zoals jullie misschien eerder hebben kunnen lezen,heb ik 2 maal vrijwel achter elkaar te maken gehad met zwaar gekneusde ribben.
Wel wil ik graag iets opmerken en zeker ook ff naar Sonja toe,ik begrijp je volkomen als je zegt dat bij ernstige pijnen,vaak geen baat heb bij de regulerende pijnstillers.
In mijn geval werd er sowieso door `t ziek.huis;oxicontin (morfine preparaat),voorgeschreven,zijzelf zeiden al dat er geen andere pijnstiller tegen bestand is. De tweede keer kreeg ik opnieuw zelfde soort medicatie,n.l Tramadol. Dit zijn echter wel middelen die alleen op recept van `n arts voorgeschreven mogen worden.(valt onder de opiaatwet).Uiteraard zijn dit verslavende middelen,maar daarom krijg je `t ook voor `n beperkte tijd. Van hallucinaties heb ik geen last gehad,maar ik ga ervan uit dat `n ieder anders reageert op bepaalde medicatie dan `n ander.Dus ik zeg maar ff opnieuw;wat is erger het middel of de kwaal.
Ik las dat sommige als advies geven om bijv.asperine soorten of diclofenac.
Als je een sterke maag heb,geen probleem maar veelal,gaat dit ten koste van je maag,tenzij je dit met mate en/of niet te lang gebruikt.Hoe dan ook bij mij duurde de eerste keer gekneusde ribben,c.a 3 maanden voor `t over was.De tweede keer,daar ben ik nog van aan `t herstellen. In iedergeval sterkte weer allen.
Greetz,Lena.

----------


## Talli

Hallo, zo te zien hebben jullie (hopelijk) geen last meer.
Ik helaas wel.. Heb 3,5e week geleden tijdens een ruzie 2 ribben gekneusd.
Heb meteen MS Contin gekregen (morfine) Ben inmiddels gestopt met die troep, heb nu "gewone" pijnstillers.
Ik kan alweer lopen, zitten, zelf opstaan (gaat heeeel voorzichtig) maar denk nog wel zo'n 2 weken rust te moeten hebben.

Ik ben eigenlijk benieuwd of iemand iets anders weet dan alleen maar rusten...

----------


## emc

Ik ben zondag vanaf een ladder met mijn ribben op het aanrecht van de keuken gevallen. De dokter van wacht zei dat ze gekneusd waren en ik kreeg paracetamol-codeïne.
Nu, een week later ben ik terug naar de dokter geweest. Nu doen ook mijn borstbeen en rug pijn. Ik ben blijven werken (kantoorwerk). Nu neem ik ook een ontstekingsremmer. Maar helaas, het langste eind dat ik al eens aan één stuk heb kunnen slapen is 2 uren. Ik krepeer. Wat kan ik nog meer doen? Hoe hou ik het, met de ondertussen opgelopen slaapachterstand vol op het werk?

----------


## heins

een week geleden heb ik een vervelende val gemaakt (te gladde schoenen) en heb op twee plekken mijn ribben gekneusd: zelfs ademhalen is pijnlijk, evenals opstaan en liggen. Met pijnstillers (paracetamol en ibrufen) probeer ik de pijn onder controle te houden. Meestal lukt dit wel, maar je wordt er wel duf van en de pijn is nooit echt weg. Nu mijn vraag. Hoe weet je of een rib gekneusd is of gebroken en maakt dat verschil in het herstel?

----------


## JMA terveer

Over een Zwaar gekneuste rug:

Kan iemand mij helpen hiermee?
ik heb vroeger een zwaar gekneuste rug gehad. want ik ben gevallen vanaf een bepaalde hoogte, ik kon een paar weken niet lopen staan of zitten. ik kon alleen maar Liggen..
het enige probleem is dat ik vaak last van mijn Rug heb kan het zijn dat ik Letsel eraan over heb?...

----------


## katje45

> Over een Zwaar gekneuste rug:
> 
> Kan iemand mij helpen hiermee?
> ik heb vroeger een zwaar gekneuste rug gehad. want ik ben gevallen vanaf een bepaalde hoogte, ik kon een paar weken niet lopen staan of zitten. ik kon alleen maar Liggen..
> het enige probleem is dat ik vaak last van mijn Rug heb kan het zijn dat ik Letsel eraan over heb?...


Hallo,

Zo te zien ben je er aardig vanaf gekomen. 
Maar voor je rug zou ik als ik jou was naar de huisarts gaan. Is er na de val ook nog iets van beeldvorming gedaan ( rontgenfoto, ct-scan of MRI )?
Zou er zeker naar laten kijken.

----------


## emc

Hey,
Mijn ma, die intussen 72 is, heeft ooit een gekneusde rug en een ingedeukte wervel opgelopen. Ze heeft er nooit veel aandacht aan besteed. Maar nu is ze ouder en heeft erg veel last van osteoporose. Ze is gevallen in maart, en tot nu toe lijdt ze heel veel pijn. Kent iemand mensen met een soortgelijk iets, wat kan een dokter daar nog aan doen? Is er nog iets aan te doen? Graag kreeg ik heel veel respons, want mijn ma moet nog voor mijn broer zorgen die een zware MS patiënt is. Ik moet zelf overdag gaan werken..... Please....

----------


## katje45

> Hey,
> Mijn ma, die intussen 72 is, heeft ooit een gekneusde rug en een ingedeukte wervel opgelopen. Ze heeft er nooit veel aandacht aan besteed. Maar nu is ze ouder en heeft erg veel last van osteoporose. Ze is gevallen in maart, en tot nu toe lijdt ze heel veel pijn. Kent iemand mensen met een soortgelijk iets, wat kan een dokter daar nog aan doen? Is er nog iets aan te doen? Graag kreeg ik heel veel respons, want mijn ma moet nog voor mijn broer zorgen die een zware MS patiënt is. Ik moet zelf overdag gaan werken..... Please....


Hoi,

Ik zou het niet precies weten, zal er ook aan af hangen hoe erg de osteoporose is.
Weet wel dat ze in het academisch ziekenhuis in utrecht iets met botcement doen. Weet niet of dit iets wat geschikt voor haar is.
Sterkte !

----------


## DirkjeA

In de oudejaarsnacht zijn mijn partner en ik bij mijn vader blijven slapen. Ik ben bij het naar bed gaan uitgegleden op een kleedje dat op een glad zijl lag, en aan de linkerkant van mijn rug, schuin/dwars op de lange houten kant van het bed terecht gekomen. Ik maakte een behoorlijke smak kan ik wel zeggen. Daarbij kneusde ik een paar ribben. 
Ik wist dat, omdat ik een jaar eerder met de fiets ben gevallen en hetzelfde mij overkwam. Alles doet zeer, ademen, hoesten, kuchen, bewegen van mijn bovenlichaam of linkerarm, dingetjes optillen, enz. Alleen vanmiddag zat ik in de stoel en maakte per ongeluk een draai met mijn bovenlichaam, ik hoorde knak en het leek inderdaad of ik een zweepslag in mijn pijnlijke ribben voelde. Ik kon op dat moment bijna helemaal niet meer ademen, bewegen of zitten of opstaan. De pijn is erger geworden, hoewel ik eerst dacht dat niet eens kon, maar wel dus.... 
Nou dat was dus een heel verhaal als inleiding, maar ik heb eigenlijk dezelfde vraag als Heinz hierboven, hoe weet je nu wanneer een rib gekneusd is of gebroken? Ik was eigenlijk ook een beetje bang dat een gebroken rib je long kan perforeren? Het is natuurlijk net weekend en eigenlijk wil ik maandag even afwachten en dan naar de dokter gaan als het niet wat minder is geworden.
Wie kan mij antwoord hierop geven? Bedankt alvast en zowiezo de beste wensen voor 2009 voor iedereen.
Groet
Dirkje

----------


## katje45

Hallo Dirkje,

Zou dan toch proberen om een rontgenfoto te laten maken. Daarop kan je het zien of je rib(ben) wel of niet gebroken is.

----------


## de_laat30

Mijn vrouw is tegen een punt van de salontafel gevallen, resultaat 2 gekneusde ribben. De arts adviseerde paracetamol afgewisseld met ibubrufeen (in verband met de maag)
Bewegen op geleide van de pijn. Proberen te bewegen in verband met het verstijven van de spieren. Ook krijgen de longen er van langs als je te weinig beweegt en niet goed ademt. We zijn nu bezig Persinkol te smeren. Het is een gel die toch wel werkt. Wanneer smeren te pijnlijk is gebruik dan de srpay. (wel eerst voorverwarmen)
Bij het slapen gebruikt ze een rugband. Nu, na 2 weken, is de pijn al een stuk draaglijker.

----------


## Missy69

Sinds 2 weken heb ik meerdere gekneusde ribben én minstens 1 rib met een breuk. Dit is gekomen door het vele hoesten waardoor de ribben een flinke optater van hebben gehad.
Ik moet vooral rust nemen... en het moet zelf herstellen, omdat ik bijna 28 weken zwanger ben. Hierdoor mag ik geen röntgenfoto's laten maken zodat ze kunnen zien hoeveel ribben daadwerkelijk een breuk hebben en ook de grote van de breuk. Ook een rugband is dus niet mogelijk i.v.m. de buik, enkel mag ik 3 paracetamol met coffeïne gebruiken. Dit zwakt de pijn iets af, maar soms is het zo ondragelijk dat ik 3,5 of 4 paracetamol moet nemen. Ook de kleine trappelt heerlijk tegen de ribben, dus dat werkt ook niet echt mee. 3 dagen geleden kreeg ik ook nog eens een flinke niesbui erover heen, en dat heeft het enkel nog meer verergert. Het idee dat dit minstens 8 weken duurt.... maakt me helemaal gek. Mijn buik wordt alsmaar dikker, wat ook zwaarder begint te worden, daarbij moet hier nog van alles gedaan worden, en zeker is dat wanneer het niet over is rond de bevalling, krijg ik een keizersnede. (omdat je op geen enkele manier kracht kan zetten).

----------


## katje45

Hallo Missy69,

Je hebt het behoorlijk te pakken gehad als je zo erg gehoest hebt dat je je ribben gebroken/gekneusd hebt. En doordat je zwanger bent wordt het zeker moeilijk om er wat aan te kunnen doen. 
Om wat steun te hebben zou je misschien een stevig windsel bij de apotheek kunnen kopen. Dat is makkelijker te hanteren dan een rugband. Hoop dat dit een tip is waar je wat aan hebt.
Hoop dat je door dit alles toch nog wat kunt genieten van je zwangerschap.
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Missy69

Hoi Katje45,

Dank je wel voor de tip, enkel is dat niet mogelijk. Het betreft mijn gehele rechterribbenkast, en als ik iets straks erom heen doe, wat overigens al zeer pijnlijk is
bij elke aanraking, gaat ook de kleine protesteren. Ze zwemt daar naar toe waar er druk op staat, bv. ook met een broek die wat strakker zit, en vervolgens wordt ik daar gekickt.
Dit alles maakt het genieten van de zwangerschap toch wel een heel stuk moeilijker.
Gelukkig helpen mijn kids mij een beetje in huis en met de boodschappen, en komen binnenkort een paar vriendinnen helpen om het huis weer op orde te krijgen en om de babykamer klaar te krijgen. 
De reden van het mega hoesten.... astmatische én hyperventilatie aanvallen.
Nu een verkoudheid erboven op.
Ik heb 3 kids, maar wat ik allemaal mee maak tijdens deze zwangerschap..... het houdt niet op.

Groetjessss Missy69

----------


## katje45

Hallo Missy69,

Zo zie je, geen zwangerschap is hetzelfde!
Maar het is wel balen allemaal voor je. Gelukkig wel een paar kids die mee willen helpen wat in ieder geval scheelt.
Hoop voor je dat je pijn snel minder wordt zodat je toch nog even op een makkelijke manier van je zwangerschap kan genieten.

----------


## Missy69



----------


## Missy69

Yessssss !!!!

----------

